# Displeased with people making accounts



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish to make this topic about the amount of people who join gbatemp only to not search and post topics about how they "think the wii is bricked" or "i cant seem to figure out how to use a usb loader" or "can you link me some wearz".
only to give little detail about their issue and not respect the help they receive from our helpful members.
and hopefully the admins can sort out the mass of users that keep popping up only to not use their account again.


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2010)

Big forum > 1 post user accounts.
Nothing the admins nor members can do about it.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, I hate that. You know what else I hate? People making pointless threads bitching about noobs, like they're the first ones that thought of posting about it. I don't mean to be rude, but this thread really isn't any better than the threads it's complaining about.


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

that is an exilent point, now to make another pointless topic about how i hate people who bitch about noob.
but that aside they admins can do somthing about this issue for one, a new use should not be allowed to make topics as soon as they sign up, they should have a warning of sorts for new users like "did you sign up because your having problems with your console, if so please use our search function to find the solution before jumping into making threads"


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> that is an *excellent* point, now to make another pointless topic about how i hate people who bitch about noob.
> but that aside they admins can do *something* about this issue for one, a new use should not be allowed to make topics as soon as they sign up, they should have a warning of sorts for new users like "did you sign up because your having problems with your console, if so please use our search function to find the solution before jumping into making threads"



lolwhy? They will still be ignored.


----------



## Minox (Jan 29, 2010)

Let me ask you - what would any of us achieve by doing such a thing?


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

i'm pretty sure it would save the server that has to do all the work, with all the pages created by users who don't try searching. I'm sure the server doesn't have unlimited hard drive space and lifetime.


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> i'm pretty sure it would save the server that has to do all the work, with all the pages created by users who don't try searching. I'm sure the server doesn't have unlimited hard drive space and lifetime.



That's why old threads get archived.


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

onto floppy disks!?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 29, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> onto floppy disks!?


Your retarded



Spoiler



Onto DVDs ofcourse!


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

or they could back them up onto bluray disks like tehskeen and find its corrupted


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad to see you took me up on my suggestion!! It is a bit incosiderate when people just fuck off and don't thank the posters.  Maybe GBATemp should add a 'Thanks' button when a new topic is opened.  If the OP doesn't click it after a) abandoning the topic or b) solving the prob, then they get a warning?  Some form of time limit for an inactive topic would have to be imposed though for it to work.  

Or have I taken this a bit too seriously?


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 29, 2010)

The biggest problem with this forum is the group of people that the OP is from.
Little bitches.

People who only make one-post accounts won't go away, even if some sort of buggy system is implemented.
Deal with it, or get lost.
kthx.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 29, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> The biggest problem with this forum is the group of people that the OP is from.
> Little bitches.
> 
> People who only make one-post accounts won't go away, even if some sort of buggy system is implemented.
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 29, 2010)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Glad to see you took me up on my suggestion!! It is a bit incosiderate when people just fuck off and don't thank the posters.  Maybe GBATemp should add a 'Thanks' button when a new topic is opened.  If the OP doesn't click it after a) abandoning the topic or b) solving the prob, then they get a warning?  Some form of time limit for an inactive topic would have to be imposed though for it to work.


Why would someone have to click the thanks button for his own topic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or am I understanding it the wrong way?


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 29, 2010)

People/noobs come here as they see tempers as game guru's, and their problems will be solved quickly here by the amount of experience that the members here have.

If members here are prepared to help the noobs (for want of a better word), so what?

As for me I probably will never create a tropic asking for assistance as I always do my own research, whether i find it here or elsewhere.

I became a member here after months of lurking and finding solutions to my problems, so if i can give a little back so be it.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 29, 2010)

EDIT: D'oh!! 2 windows open, posted in the wrong place.  My bad!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Oi, I can set my watch on how many times I see "I bricked my Wii" on that side bar. They are more annoying and common than the spambots.
Edit: I am never around the wii section (I find videos are easier to fallow when coming down to messing with the wii) But still they annoy me.


----------



## jan777 (Jan 29, 2010)

i was gonna post 

"There's nothing you can do about it"

but then i thought, there's nothing i can do about this either.


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

i just had an amazing idea how about a user has to undergo a lengthy (1-2 page) test to prove how they are going to behave on the forums, this will make spambot and nublets alike less likely to post without thinking


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish to make this topic about the amount of people who join gbatemp only to not search and post topics about how they "think the wii is bricked" or "i cant seem to figure out how to use a usb loader" or "can you link me some wearz".
only to give little detail about their issue and not respect the help they receive from our helpful members.
and hopefully the admins can sort out the mass of users that keep popping up only to not use their account again.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 29, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> i just had an amazing idea how about a user has to undergo a lengthy (1-2 page) test to prove how they are going to behave on the forums, this will make spambot and nublets alike less likely to post without thinking


thats easy, they could just type random shit in or have a bot check or the boxes..
and who would waste time checking the test anyways?


----------



## Jeff88 (Jan 29, 2010)

There's always an option to not click any threads you don't like, its an useful option.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

You don't like helping people out? Everybody begins at the start, so why not helping out a bit?

And if you think it's about postcount, making a new topic and posting gives you one post, so it's not really a matter of that.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Oi, I can set my watch on how many times I see "I bricked my Wii" on that side bar. *They are more annoying and common than the spambots.*
> Edit: I am never around the wii section (I find videos are easier to fallow when coming down to messing with the wii) But still they annoy me.


Speaking about spambots, I haven't seen any lately


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Costello said something about that the CAPTCHA system got updated.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 29, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

the fact is you require to meet a certain standard to be able to get into the forums to post
no wounder there are no bots they got lost are figuring out how to complete the color test


----------



## zeromac (Jan 29, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexist much?


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 29, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy now?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

im not happy until someone is dead


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 29, 2010)

Jeff88 said:
			
		

> There's always an option to not click any threads you don't like, its an useful option.


i think so too. if you don't want to see threads as such then don't go in that thread.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 29, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> im not happy until someone is dead


This we can agree on.


----------



## Davess (Jan 29, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>\Every ones a Noob at one time, nobody knows everything/


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

thats why you do some research before going out in a forum spam


----------



## Davess (Jan 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> nobody knows everything


Noobs, they Screwed up and want a quick Response, Out of panic, Click "New Topic" instead of "Search"

Davess


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote yourself


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmm - how about these suggestions.

When a person signs up to post - before they can post they are redirected to the Search & have to do a Search first before the membership is accepted.

Also how about an 'membership auto delete'
- If someone has only done 1 post in say..... 3 months - the account is 'suspended', and the member get an email informing the non-use of their account.
They then have 30-days to 're-activate' their account, if they don't - the account is automatically deleted

The same could also be applied to infrequent posters - If they haven't posted for 3months (or perhaps 6Months) - they get a reminder email asking to 'reactivate their membership or risk getting deleted'

Surely it can be done - afterall Yahoo has (had) something like that on their Email


----------



## Davess (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Hmm - how about these suggestions.
> 
> When a person signs up to post - before they can post they are redirected to the Search & have to do a Search first before the membership is accepted.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea, Could free up Some space, +1^


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish to make this topic about the amount of people who join gbatemp only to not search and post topics about how they "think the wii is bricked" or "i cant seem to figure out how to use a usb loader" or "can you link me some wearz".
only to give little detail about their issue and not respect the help they receive from our helpful members.
and hopefully the admins can sort out the mass of users that keep popping up only to not use their account again.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Hmm - how about these suggestions.
> 
> When a person signs up to post - before they can post they are redirected to the Search & have to do a Search first before the membership is accepted.
> 
> ...



Some good ideas there, not too sure about the 1st one tho, the redirecting to search before membership is accepted, they will probably go through the motions of searching to bypass this and then create their topic,

but the rest of your suggestions are sound.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Davess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> +1


I get what you did there.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll admit it's annoying, but the best way to deal with them is to just ignore them, or slap in a link to a thread with the answer or the search results and be done with it (if you have it bookmarked in the first place it doesn't take 2 seconds). I've read plenty of awful threads with people writing post after post bitching about the OP, and that's just a waste of everyone's time including your own.

The worst is when people gang up on someone who has actually tried but just doesn't understand or have a clue what they're doing. That's just harsh. There's a difference between laziness and just plain getting stuck, and I think some people jump to conclusions too quickly without actually reading what's going on.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 30, 2010)

^ We have a winner.

Useless posts complaining about "noobs" are useless. Help or don't. Simple as that. This topic may be well-meaning, but it's also pretty useless as well. I have far more tolerance for people that are unfamiliar with the workings of the forum than those that complain about them.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 30, 2010)

A lot of times the search function isn't that helpful. If a question hasn't been answered in a long time, old posts could be outdated, and sometimes there just isn't a suitable keyword for what you're looking for. With the level of expertise some of the forum members have, it takes very little time for them to either provide a simple answer or point the asker in the right directing.

As far as suspending accounts of inactive members, that sounds like a bad idea if the member was active at one point or another. They may just be busy with real life things but planning to come back some day. No sense making them start from square one.


----------

